
Ask HN: Am I too poor for Y Combinator? - rozenbor
Since I&#x27;m not a citizen of US and have no money even for 3-month rent in sfba, but my startup prototype is a real market need and have solid technology inside of it.
======
gus_massa
From: [http://www.ycombinator.com/deal/](http://www.ycombinator.com/deal/)

> _We have a standard deal at YC: we’ll invest $120k in return for 7% of the
> company,_ [...]

> _We think that $120k is the right amount for founders to be able to run
> their company and to live in the Bay Area for around 5-6 months, and
> sometimes even longer._ [...]

To get an official reply, you can try the contact form
[http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/](http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/) but
read first the FAQ, in particular the part about "international founders".

~~~
rozenbor
But as international founder i wont be able to use those money, since i will
have no work permit, so i cant be employed by company as CEO, and by Delawere
law i believe using company money for personal spending is a good way to jail

~~~
gus_massa
IANAL, IANATE, ... I'm just a mathematician ...

It's better to ask them using the form, because they had previous similar
cases and have legal counseling. (They have an email address, but I can't find
it just now in the webpage.)

